# Gonna be starting a new 16 oz. cup grow



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Just wanted to let you all know gonna be starting another 16 oz. cup grow in a week or so. Thought it was real fun last time around and was very impressed with the results of everyone's grows. I will start a thread in the grow journal section tomorrow and get everything set up. All you need are the following:*

*1) 16 oz plastic party cup*
*2) Dirt*
*3) Seed*


----------



## Draston (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm down. I've been saving my bagseed ever since you all did that shotglass grow so I could do these things. I got my 16 oz cup ready too!


----------



## bono (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm down I have some big bud seeds I'll toss in a cup and see what happens.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool!  I sure enjoyed watching that last time.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

yea was just reading almost every page of the old one..if i can only get some good soil ill be in fosho.
on the hunt to lowes,homedepot and a few growshops to see what i can come up with..thinking promix if i can find it or sunshinemix4 or just get moss,perlite,wormcast. or maybe settle for foxfarm..  when you starting the new thread?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2007)

*How about we start it next Monday. This will give members time to get their stuff together.  *


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *How about we start it next Monday. This will give members time to get their stuff together.  *


 


Thumbs up.. I 2nd that.

I just used up rest of my FF soil,
I gotta hunt for some organic soil with no nutes.

BTW:  TBG, you should see if the forum could sponsor a contest 
with everyones 16z grow.  all contestants enter, and vote at the end
(can't vote for yourself).  Winner can get like a MP Tshirt or a seed 
or something.

Read your other thread, some grows were impressive.
Im suprised there weren't many cases of root lock and etc.

:woohoo:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 10, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 10, 2007)

Ah go on then, you twisted my arm


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm thinking some LST or something maybe...Maybe try 12/12 from the start. Or veg for a couple weeks and then flower.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2007)

*I think this time around we will let each member grow two plants just in case one is male. What do you think? :hubba: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I think this time around we will let each member grow two plants just in case one is male. What do you think? :hubba: *


 
Double trouble ... :woohoo:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jul 10, 2007)

will be watching this with pleasure.


----------



## Draston (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm gonna use my miracle grow soil but since a 16 oz cup is soo small I'm going to hand pick out the miracle grow food and just use the soil and Fox farm nutes . I'm going to stick them outside.

Let me inform you on how powerful the sun is... snicker.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

dang i wish i was a indoor grower or i would
defentally be down with this but ill just
watch


----------



## Draston (Jul 10, 2007)

well I have a backyard and a concrete slab of a backyard in a house I rent. I'm just gonna sit the cups on the porch, they'll be soo small no one will be able to tell anyways.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

hahaha okay then i will do this then
if ur going to be doing it outside also
now i got to go see if there are any 
beaners in my room hahaha


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 10, 2007)

ok ya twisted my arm my mate just bought an 1/8th of skunk for £20 and managed to find 23 seeds in the ****.

so here goes ill be in on this one for a laugh only.

ps do you have to do in 16 oz pots.


ill win this as my middle name is 'missed the boat'


roflmao


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 10, 2007)

ps can you actually buy a marijuana passion t shirt if so i want one now


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 10, 2007)

"ps can you actually buy a marijuana passion t shirt if so i want one now"


NOW WHERE DID I READ ABOUT A T SHIRT

im stoned so excuse my stupidity folks


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 10, 2007)

ah mrpuffalots post


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

yea i was wondering that also
do we have to use a 16 oz cup
i would much rather use my little
pots i have


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2007)

*Everyone who wants in will have to use a 16 oz. plastic cup or it wont count. *


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 10, 2007)

can you really buy a mp t shirt??


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everyone who wants in will have to use a 16 oz. plastic cup or it wont count. *


 
*mkkk then TBG im not exactally sure if the plastic*
*cups i have are 16oz but they look to be the*
*same size as the red party cups*


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 10, 2007)

Now that I got my grow goin' good I'm in on this one too!  I can't wait!!!!!

Question though:
Last time this was done I noticed that everyone's plants grew pretty big pretty fast.... are we going straight to 12/12 or will we have a veg period?

Also, are we allowed to germ our seeds or do they have to go straight in?

~Metalchick


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2007)

metalchick832 said:
			
		

> Now that I got my grow goin' good I'm in on this one too! I can't wait!!!!!
> 
> Question though:
> Last time this was done I noticed that everyone's plants grew pretty big pretty fast.... are we going straight to 12/12 or will we have a veg period?
> ...


*Whats going on metalchick. You can do whatever you want as long as it's grown in a 16 oz. cup with dirt.  *


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 11, 2007)

When does it start?  I thought it was starting like two days ago?  My seed is already germing.  Hurry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> When does it start? I thought it was starting like two days ago? My seed is already germing. Hurry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Were gonna start it next Monday. I will start a new thread in the grow journal section. If you have already started that's fine as long as it's grown in a 16 oz cup.  *


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me too Maineharvest! I guess we will have a two day head start?


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 11, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> Me too Maineharvest! I guess we will have a two day head start?





Nice!!!!!  I got a good feeling about this!   I germed an afghani and an ak48 and I got them mixed up so now I dont know which one I just put in the cup.


----------



## Draston (Jul 11, 2007)

are you all soo cheap that you won't go to wal mart and buy a pack of like 30 or 60 cups for like 3 bucks?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2007)

do you guys bottom feed them after they get rootbound?
just wondering.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, i could enter this and grow outside. I just don't know how effective it will be with the time winding down. My plants are flowering so there isn't a lot of light for veg  But we'll see lol.

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Draston (Jul 11, 2007)

the plant won't veg, if you put it outside right now it will autoflower silly.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

I know what it'll do, but i'd rather there be light for veg is what i'm saying. We'll see about it though...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

TBG, so we can start germing and what not now, and we'll just post the starting stuff on monday when we start? It's pretty interesting, i'm looking forward to see some of the grows this time around.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> TBG, so we can start germing and what not now, and we'll just post the starting stuff on monday when we start? It's pretty interesting, i'm looking forward to see some of the grows this time around.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


*Whats up D. Yes if you have already started germinating that's fine. *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 12, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> do you guys bottom feed them after they get rootbound?
> just wondering.


 
Hey Mutt, yeah I bottom fed mine last time. Had to fill the bottom tray twice a day. Very hungry little girl near the end


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 12, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Nice!!!!! I got a good feeling about this! I germed an afghani and an ak48 and I got them mixed up so now I dont know which one I just put in the cup.


 
Bagseed for me...My little one is just starting to grow it's first set of real leaves. I guess we will post notes & pics Monday when the thread opens? This will def be a fun little grow!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

Yup, i definately take interest to this, seems kinda fun. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Draston (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm going to start germing today before I go to work. That gives it a few days to get its root and then a day to pop soil before we start .


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 12, 2007)

I think I will put mine in the soil today or tommorow.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

I started germinating mine yesterday, they should have the root out tomorow or the next day, then i'll put them in the soil i mixed for 'em. I'm growing two like they said, just in case of a male.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 12, 2007)

Are you guys going to plant two different strains?? or same??

and LORD HAVE MERCY.  ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND QUALITY SOIL
WITH NO NUTES IN IT.  GEESUS..

Looks like im going to have to dig up some FF soil from a Bagseed pot.  = )


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol it is hard to find the soil that best comforts you. And nah i'm growing two good bag seeds. hopefully at least 1 will be male 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 13, 2007)

*16 OZ cup grow?.......*


Hey everyone! I'm new here.  I hope you won't mind me joining in.  I'll go ahead and toss in two beans tonite.  

I'm gonna do two bagseed indica, and use good ol' famous MG soil as my medium.  I'm thinkin of trying 12 /12 right off the bat.  Never done that with a seedling before.  This ought to be interesting.  Cool little grow going on here!!!

Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 13, 2007)

Nah man welcome to have ya in. Mine are giong outdoors so mine will enter flowering right off as well. So yeah we'll see lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Capone (Jul 13, 2007)

im in but it has to be soil with no nutes? i have my bag seed germinating rite now..they should be ready in the next few days...can this really work? also whats bottem feed?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

You can use nutes. Bottom feeding is when you feed the holdover tray under the pot. You water directly into that.


----------



## Capone (Jul 13, 2007)

i dont completely understand you? holdover tray?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 13, 2007)

You put like a tray underneath the pot taht can hold water, and you pour the water into the tray that way the roots will **** it up fromt he bottom instead of watering strait into the soil.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

Like you have a pot with holes in it and you have the tray under the bottom of it that runover water goes in it. Thats the holdover tray.


----------



## Capone (Jul 13, 2007)

Got cha..and the plant would absorb it. Goodlookin Sticky and you to D


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 13, 2007)

Yup, it's what i'll be doing once it gets root bound, they're giong to be using so much water...lol I'mjust hopeing mine will grow out doors decently. If it gets to cold weather before it finishes i'll just cover it every night etc and keep it alive haha. It should be very interesting.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Firepower (Jul 13, 2007)

My seeds are in should be popping soon.. Im in..:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 14, 2007)

Heh a tragic incident happened so i have to restart hahaha. Wind blew off my 16 oz cups cause...they're almost weightless haha. I lost the beans! but i have two more germinating now.

TBG - Are we allowed to start a clone into a 16 oz. cup? I'd say it takes just as much work and care to get it to grow as a seed does. If not even more, but was just wondering if we were allowed to. Thanks 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Heh a tragic incident happened so i have to restart hahaha. Wind blew off my 16 oz cups cause...they're almost weightless haha. I lost the beans! but i have two more germinating now.
> 
> TBG - Are we allowed to start a clone into a 16 oz. cup? I'd say it takes just as much work and care to get it to grow as a seed does. If not even more, but was just wondering if we were allowed to. Thanks
> 
> ...


*Bummer mang. Sorry but it has to be from seed.  *


----------



## Draston (Jul 14, 2007)

aww that s a good thing you said something. I'll tape down my cups now lol.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 14, 2007)

hahahah! yeah, good idea. I'm thinking of a way to have mine outdoors by my other plants but enough weight that it wont turn over. That was horrible. I can't believe it happened. I'll figure something out  and thanks for clarification TBG! 

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 14, 2007)

:aok: *Just checked* 

my two seeds.  They have both have popped through with a little white root and are going to get planted tonight in their 16 oz cup.

This will be a fun grow.  Will post pics as soon as my babies poke through with some green.  :farm:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 14, 2007)

I think I'm going to break a concrete block in half and camoflauge it. And set my cup inside it to keep it from blowing over.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

I didn't have any 16 oz cups last night. So, I started germing them so they will be ready by the time I do get some. I don't germinate seeds, so this will be my first time. lol.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 15, 2007)

lol wow man. Well it wont be hard to germinate seeds lol. I'm going to take your idea man, it's a good idea, the cylinder block thing. lol. i dunno if that little incave would attract bugs though. are you doing an outdoor autoflower as well thestickyicky?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah. I'm going put them in the cup and veg them for 2-3 weeks indoors probably 2, but depends if my outdoor plants are flowering) under 24 hour light. Then I'm going to put them outside and let them flower.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 16, 2007)

Im in...........

Jus finishing up my micro grow .......:hubba: 

Im gonna move up one size............... 


Let me go and find some bits n pieces...........see ya all real soon....xxxxx


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. :hubba: Just wanted to let ya know the new 16 oz. cup grow thread is in the Grow Journal section. Let's all have some fun.  *


----------

